# Second hand cafe furniture and equipment



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone advise of second hand outlets to buy equipment for a café/bakers shop. Tables, chairs, display cabinets, the lot. any ideas or suggestions please 
Needs to ideally be in Alicante area


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Hi, Can anyone advise of second hand outlets to buy equipment for a café/bakers shop. Tables, chairs, display cabinets, the lot. any ideas or suggestions please
> Needs to ideally be in Alicante area


Being harsh, but also truthful, I'd just look around for a bar/ cafe that's gone out of business and phone the for sale/ se aquila/ se traspasa/ se vende number. I've just come back from my pueblo and can come up with three right off, without even having to think about it.
Four. I started to think about it...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

oh dear that sounds very harsh but I will take your advice although I have been looking about as we originally went looking for a business to take over and found nothing


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope you've done plenty of research rosemary,very few start ups are successful in the present financial climate even with fluent Spanish and sound knowledge of local business practice's.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Hi, Can anyone advise of second hand outlets to buy equipment for a café/bakers shop. Tables, chairs, display cabinets, the lot. any ideas or suggestions please
> Needs to ideally be in Alicante area


Looking back on your old posts I can see that you've been here for several years so you know what Spain is living through and how much longer the country is likely to be experiencing difficulties. I thought you were retired? 
What has made you decide to take this daring step now?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes we have been here a long time and are early retirees, although not for much longer as the years creep by. However it is basically a desire to do something. We enjoy living in Spain and would never consider a return to UK but sometimes the boredom sets in! We don't need to earn a living as such, just as long as we don't make a loss, that would be perfect.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rosemary said:


> Yes we have been here a long time and are early retirees, although not for much longer as the years creep by. However it is basically a desire to do something. We enjoy living in Spain and would never consider a return to UK but sometimes the boredom sets in! We don't need to earn a living as such, just as long as we don't make a loss, that would be perfect.


Well, be careful then


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

thankyou


----------

